# Update - HG



## hyper-Suze (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all 

What a horrid experience so far, I've been stuck in hospital for the past week with what was thought to be a gastro bug. Turns out to be the dreaded Hyperemesis Gravidarium. 

I have never felt so awful in my life. I have never felt so guilty to my unborn and my body couldn't handle food or fluids regardless how hard I tried. 

Got let out yesterday after I managed a light, very light diet and kept fluids in after my drips were removed.
Back home and I now have started to feel ill again, but I'm not sure how much of it could be psycological!

Had an earlier dating scan from all of this though so I am now dated at 13wks +3!

Has anyone else had HG and if so, does it last the whole way through the pregnancy?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Suze, needless to say I haven't suffered from it, but I'm very sorry to hear that you are  (had to look it up of course!)

I hope that it passes soon and that you can enjoy your pregnancy, take care.

{{{Suze}}}


----------



## Monkey (Jul 23, 2012)

Urgh, grim. You poor thing - are you on meds now?

No first hand experience, but anecdotally I don't think there's any rule of thumb, really. I know (of) folk who've gradually got better, some who havn't (sorry...) and some who have for a while then found it returning later on.

Really hope you're a bit brighter today. Have you been signed off work ok and stuff?

Hooray for a dating scan tho. You're just ahead of me - I'm 13+0 today.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2012)

Suze -  {{{Hugs}}}

Ring the helpline at 

http://www.pregnancysicknesssupport.org.uk/

As I mentioned before, this was started by a doc in Nuneaton, who was also a diabetes-specialist GP.  He's now a researcher at Warwick Uni Medical School.  Hence their 'Coventry area' phone number.

Some people get relief (it's temporary of course but it may help?) for all sorts of nausea by drinking ginger tea.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Suzie

I have no experience of this (yet!) it sounds dreadful and I really hope you start to feel better soon. Thinking of you x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 23, 2012)

Hiya all, 
thanks Chatty, yep it certainly is not nice. But I hate the most that I have lost my appetite and I normally LOVE my food! Went to pizza hut for llunch and managed only 1 slice!!!!!!

Yep M, I am on meds but they make me really sleepy. I've got iron tablets too. So now on my aspirin, cyclozine and iron supps. I'll be rattling soon!!

Lol Northie, I'd be very very worried if you suddenly did start experiencing the same thing!!!

Thanks TW, I remembered your last thread about this whilst in hospital but there was no way of me accessing the info, I'm glad you've re sent it as I'll seriously give them a call tomorrow. How strange that you sent it in the first place on  my previous 'normal' morn sickness thread and then I end up actually suffering from the HG!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I had to Google HG, Suze! - and it was amongst the first ones that came up, I thought Oh I remember this - so clicked on it and saw the helpline number.

Just what my mate Suze needs I thought ....

Hope you can get some help, it sounds awful.


----------

